

Ask HN: Anyone working on NFC technology ? - al_

I'm curious if anyone on Hackernews is working around NFC (Near Field Communication )/contactless technology. I don't see many posts about NFC, which it's quite surprising because that's a pretty fun technology to hack around.<p>I interned at a startup where they were betting on NFC's rapid growth, but it isn't happening yet. I'd like to know your thoughts about NFC's possible future.
======
aitoehigie
This sounds interesting. any web links for a newbie to get started?

~~~
al_
I would suggest you download the Nokia6212 NFC SDK, and start playing around.
There are lots of code examples included.
[http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/5bcaee40-d2b...](http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/5bcaee40-d2b2-4595-b5b5-4833d6a4cda1/S40_Nokia_6212_NFC_SDK.html)

